# Rare 1938 Dayton Huffman Men’s Prewar Balloon Tire Bicycle Tank



## z-bikes (Dec 23, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254030989853

This is a rare 1938 Dayton Huffman (Huffy) Men’s Gas Tank Rare Accessory in blue Gas Tank complete needs a sandblasting and paint it your color. I also have a tire, Frame, back seat rack, head badge, gear, chain, seat, Handle bats and chain guard. Reply for more parts and good luck on this rare Dayton Add on Bicycle Piece







So I send the seller a polite message telling him it's a girl's tank and explain why it's easy to tell. He responds with "No ii have the blue huffy it came off and it’s def a boys tank" and he'll send me pictures. Later he sends me this picture.  I give up!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Frick'n awesome!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 23, 2018)

XMAS present to myself finally found!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 24, 2018)

Made me laugh out loud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 29, 2018)

Oddly enough, I sent the same seller a message, that this is a girls tank, not a boys, never was and never will be.


----------



## Barto (Jan 2, 2019)

Can't fix stupid


----------



## mtnbikeman (Jan 4, 2019)

I don't see the problem,it's blue. Definitely a boys bike.


----------

